# New York



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*CATSKILL MOUNTAIN BKPRS CLUB*
Acra, NY
http://www.catskillbees.org/

*CHAUTAUQUA COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*http://ccbka.webs.com*

EMPIRE STATE HONEY PRODUCERS ASSOC INC*
http://eshpa.org

*GOTHAM CITY HONEY CO-OP*
www.gothamcitybees.com

*LONG ISLAND BKPRS ASSOC*
Smithtown, NY
www.longislandbeekeepers.org/schedule/schedule.php

*NEW YORK CITY BKPRS ASSOC
*New York, NY
http://www.nyc-bees.org
*
ONTARIO-FINGER LAKES BKPRS ASSOC
*Canandaigua, NY
http://ontariocountybeekeepers.org*

ROCKLAND COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*http://www.rocklandbees.org*

SOUTHERN ADIRONDACK BKPRS ASSOC*
Ballston Spa, NY
www.adirondackbees.org

*SOUTHEAST BKPRS CLUB
*Middletown, NY
http://www.sebcbees.com*

SOUTHERN TIER BKPRS ASSOC*
Broome County 
http://www.southerntierbeekeepers.org

*STEUBEN COUNTY HONEY BEE ASSOC
*Bath, NY
http://www.schba.info*

ULSTER COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Hudson Valley, NY
http://www.ulsterbees.org*

WESTERN NEW YORK HONEY PRODUCERS ASSOC*
Eat Aurora, NY
www.wnyhpa.org

*Other New York State Beekeeping Groups*
http://www.masterbeekeeper.org


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Rochester Beekeepers
Henrietta NY
http://www.rochesterbeekeepers.com/


NY Bee Wellness for a list of NY Beekeeping Clubs
http://nybeewellness.org/resources/clubs/


----------

